# Fostering bunnies



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I mentioned earlier that I am fostering mummy bunny and her 3 babies. I am having them in the spare room as I don't have an extra hutch. I am blessed with wonderful friends and someone has offered to build me a hutch. I have very little space out back as it is taken up with the rabbit shed and run. It's wonderful as I haven't the money to buy one. I am hoping to put the new hutch at the side of the shed. That space is 8 foot long. I want the hutch to be two tier and at least the minimum 6x2x2.

Does anyone have any suggestions/ pics etc of handmade hutches. I will get proper dimensions tomorrow. I hope to foster bunnies from now on and help the rescue out. So getting hutch made asap is important. Please give any advice you might have..
Thanks,
Jacqui


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

I cant open anything, my lappi is failing me, but these are what i have saved in my notes as hutch ideas. Some were just things like door ideas or even hinges lol

sorry i cant go through them, so im not sure which are useful to you but hopefully some will be

http://www.forshammiddleengland.co.uk/controlFiles/PDF/16.pdf

res://ieframe.dll/acr_error.htm#manchesterandsalfordrspca.org.uk,http://www.manchesterandsalfordrspca.org.uk/documents/rabbithousingedit_000.pdf

BUILD YOUR OWN RABBIT HUTCH OR CAGE ... orÂ* Build a Dog Kennel Complex, Dog House, a Whelping Box, Agility Equipment and WHERE TO GET SHOW TROLLEYS from Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia

A Hutch is Not Enough - Converting Your Garden Shed - Rabbit Welfare Assocation & Fund (RWAF)

Housing - Rabbits United Forum

I am thinking about building my own rabbit hutch? - Yahoo! Answers

actually just realised i have loads.. will try and get on lappi tomorrow and look through if not of these are any good.

when i was originally looking i found ebay, pet forums, pet shops and google images was best for actual ideas thats how i narrowed it down to the style i wanted. ( 2 storey, top and bottom, top and run, straight, corner etc.. would top lift up or be fixed, would it be a hutch or shed..) then i looked at the type of doors, locks, catches etc


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for your help. I was just out trying to measure, not sure what I will do as I have less space that I had anticipated. Along the shed would only be 5ft long as there is a part that it close to the wall and too narrow. I can't get proper measurements as my mum had 3 big bags with potatoes that's she's growing in them. I can't get in to get measurements. 
I'll go out later when my mum arrives and see if we can move them so I can get proper dimensions. I think I may be able to put the hutch along the wall in the flower bed as it has the wall behind it and it extends out further than the shed. There won't be a run, simply because I don't have space - anywhere. I However, the fostering it going to be short-term and I will bring the bunny/s inside for a run about. I will make the hutch as wide as I possibly can.
Anyone else with idea?
Many thanks.
Jacqui


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think the spare room idea sounded good tbh
but they can reck the place


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL emzy, these guys will be staying in spare room. It's ready awaiting their arrival. I intend to foster whenever Assisi need me to, so I could frequently have bunnies here. My house is only 2 bedrooms. So it means i can't have guests if bunnies in spare room. When Millie stayed in spare room, it was awful at night as there's a wooden floor and she was a little noisy lol 
I got some measurements for hutch. I can fit 7ft long and 3ft wide. I want someone to check the measurements for me. That's all the room I have and that's using one of my boarder flower beds ... who cares lol it will be against a wall and not shed as I had thought as the wall gives me more space.
The bunnies i take in will be short term, so I think a hutch would be ok.
I plan to adopt another bunny to live in the shed in a few months, not right away.
Jacqui
p.s I'll post photo of bunnies when they arrive


----------



## JacquiOllie (Aug 23, 2011)

How lovely... and how kind of you... best of luck! x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

That's really sweet Jacqui!! Thanks


----------

